# Life on Mars?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolutely amazing:

NASA's Mars Exploration Rover Opportunity found evidence of life just after reaching the summit of "Cape Tribulation," on the western rim of Endeavour Crater, on Jan. 6, 2015, the 3,894th Martian day, or sol, of the rover's work on Mars.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Long winter in Evingstun. Don't you have some bison spleen sausage to make?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How many Mars bars do you have ??? LOL.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know you could even still buy Mars Bars.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I didn't know you could even still buy Mars Bars.


I got a box of 12 from the UK. I don't think they sell them in the USA anymore.

Shipping cost more than the candy bars did.

.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Umm, aren't UK Mars Bars the same as US Snickers bars? That was my understanding anyway.

In the US you can buy Snickers bars with almonds. That's essentially the old Mars bar. Regular Snickers are better though... :-o


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I was close...

From Wikipedia:
"The worldwide Mars bar differs from what is sold in the US.[7] The American version was discontinued in 2002[8] and was replaced with the slightly different Snickers Almond.[8] The US version of the Mars bar was relaunched in January 2010 and is initially being sold on an exclusive basis through Walmart stores. The European version of the Mars bar is also sold in some United States grocery stores. It was once again discontinued at the end of 2011.
The British Mars is very similar to the United States Milky Way bar, which Mars, Inc. produced (not to be confused with the European version of Milky Way, which is similar to the United States' 3 Musketeers)."

So I think you bought some expensive Milky Way bars...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Someone needs to get out a little more often. Run sheep....run


----------

